# Suggestion Re. CC & Informal Rides and Events Subforums



## cloggsy (7 May 2011)

Just a though, but couldn't the 'CC & Informal Rides and Events Subforums' be sub-divided in to regional sections so people could find rides happening in their area, rather than having to trawl through loads of threads?

What do you think?


----------



## Shaun (7 May 2011)

It's on my to-do list.  

In the meantime, if people put [region/area] in square brackets at the front of any ride threads, you'll be able to quickly see which ones are appropriate to your area.

It needs some thought putting into it because if it's broken down into too small regional segments it might be difficult to categorise rides - many of them overlap town/county boundaries.

It's good that people are using CC to get together off-line - I love rides out with the East Yorks Posse, great fun - and that's why I've moved the ride forums further up the homepage.

Give me some time to think about it and we'll work something out.  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (29 Aug 2011)

Apologies for bumping this thread but as a newbie i was looking to post something similar and decided i should do a quick search to see if it's been raised before.... 

I don't belong to a cycling club and on top of the commute i've started to go out cycling on weekends and days off. I see loads of other cyclists and yet i've no idea if any of them also belong to a forum such as this. From the new members bit, there's clearly quite a few locals but bar these type of hello threads and the bigger events (cardiff to swansea) / Gower ride, there doesn't seem to be a place to either search for local cyclists, ask for advice, find out more about local routes etc etc.. 

The only thing i can suggest with regards to regions is to keep them quite large to begin with and as members grow in certain areas, they can always be split more further down the line. 

For the time being, i'll start a thread in general cycling for local (ish) advice, but some sort of regional section would really enhance this site considerably. 

Thank you.


----------



## Norm (29 Aug 2011)

With the move to new software now planned, I don't think that Mr Admin will be devoting too much time to this. Also, I reckon fewer and fewer people are putting any sort of location on their profile, so I wonder how many would use it.

As an aside, have you used / registered / looked on the member map?


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (29 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the info. I've checked the map and registered and thinking about it you may well be right with the amount of people not adding locations or registering, especially compared to the amount of newbies i've seen in the "hello" section. 

I'll add a thread to the general chat about my area and see what comes up - at least that way any future searches will show that as well then.


----------



## Shaun (4 Sep 2011)

I'll be reviewing this once the software move is complete.


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (4 Sep 2011)

Cheers Shaun, hope the holiday was good.


----------

